# R32/R33 Gtr wanted poor condition/ project



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi all,

I am looking for a R32/R33 gtr poor condition or even a project.

Let me know if you have anything.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

a poor condition 33 isn't worth touching, the rust is unending


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Mookistar said:


> a poor condition 33 isn't worth touching, the rust is unending


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi All,

I am still interested if there is anything out there.

thanks


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

What kind of project would you want? Street? Full track build?


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Chris_Gojira said:


> What kind of project would you want? Street? Full track build?


Hi,

I am interested in a street car. I would like to restore it.

thanks


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

worldFamous said:


> Hello, I've got a faulty R32 (has a knock). It's been parked for while. Still has a good body and other parts, just a faulty engine. Let me know you'll be interested. What's your location?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
Yes I am interested. I am based in London.
Do you have have pictures and where are you based?

thanks


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

worldFamous said:


> Can you send me a pm? So I'll be able to send you pictures.
> 
> Thanks.


I sent you a pm


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

worldFamous said:


> Hello, I've got a faulty R32 (has a knock). It's been parked for while. Still has a good body and other parts, just a faulty engine. Let me know you'll be interested. What's your location?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks I’m only interested if the cars in the UK. Also I won’t be contacting a email address if we can’t speak on the phone thanks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Scammer and banned


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I hope everyone is well.

I am still looking for a project. R32/R33 Gtr project.
Let me know if you have any thing and is willing to part with it.

Thanks


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

@Mookistar


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Just seen this on ebay if your still in the market Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Vspec Rolling Shell Non Runner Track car PX salvage | eBay


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Yosh said:


> Just seen this on ebay if your still in the market Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Vspec Rolling Shell Non Runner Track car PX salvage | eBay


Thanks I have seen that I will keep tabs on it. I am look for something more complete with engine and gearbox.


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Chris_Gojira said:


> @Mookistar


Does he have one?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No he is a mod & had a r33

you will struggle for a project

have you tried Ron at RK tuning ?


----------



## Skyline-Gtr1 (Jul 29, 2021)

matty32 said:


> No he is a mod & had a r33
> 
> you will struggle for a project
> 
> have you tried Ron at RK tuning ?


Thanks will give them a try


----------

